# Fear Factor



## Guest (Jan 30, 2002)

I love this show !!

Its being aired on Suber Bowl Sunday......thats counter productive programming, especially for the west coast feeds.

Zap2it.com is showing it airing at 7:50PM Eastern, 4:50PM Pacific. This falls 1:50 into the game, about the time they expect halftime to fall.

This special edition will feature Playboy playmates competing in the stunts. After the special episode, NBC will finish the night airing regular installments of Fear Factor.

Here's a picture of the dingy Playmates.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2002)

I don't usually watch Fear Factor but I think I might make an exception in this case.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2002)

I think Ill watch this show and see what its all about


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2002)

I wonder if they will have the Playmates covered head to toe in worms and scorpions, or will it be more adjusted for the playmates like can they use their personalities only to convince some blind billionaire to take them to Europe for the weekend.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2002)

As long as its not like last weeks show where they made everyone eay fresh cow brains. (YUCK)

Scott


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2002)

Last one I seen, they made them eat 6" to 8" long PIG BOWL.  Everyone single one of them almost chunked it back up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2002)

Looked like there was a playmate with her head in a clear box with flies or something in it. It looked like she had to either squash the flies with her head or eat the flies??? YECH!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2002)

*SHOOT*....I got so wrapped up in the game I forgot all about Fear Factor last night....*sigh*


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2002)

I saw a few minutes of it, I turned it on right when Stacy was about to walk accross the buildings on the tightrope. Man that was a great part


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2002)

I did watch it last night, did ya see the maggots and chickens feet part......YUK! :x


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

I can't wait to see the WWF Fear Factor. That will be an interesting show, but the grossest thing I've seen thus far is where the people had to eat bull testicles.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

My son is looking forward to that one. I'm not sure when the next scheduled FF is.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2002)

Next Fear Factor is 2/25/02 - WWF version in time for Feb sweeps. 8:00pm ET on the NBC Television Network.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2002)

Thanks for reminding me....


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2002)

I have already seen most of the WWF fear factor from all the clips they have shown all over the place. Its not that gross of an episode, about the grosest thing that did was made them dfrink a cow shake which was made of various cow parts (no they didnt show the whole parts before it was made)

Scott


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

YUCK...:x 
It turned out being Pig brain milkshake, then they had to roll the dice for 3 additional additives to to ground into the shake.
Additional stuff added were: spleen, cows eyes, rooster nuts, cod liver oil, fish sauce?....I can't remeber the rest. I almost YAKED watching it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

> <snip>rooster nuts</snip> <snip>fish sauce</snip>


Im not even gonna ask


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

Actually to be fair to the show, they were not rooster nuts. They instead had Rooster Jewles.

That one did not gross me out that much.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2002)

Fear Factor is the greatest show ever.

[Admin Note- Edited for sexual content]

* Quote from Terms Of Use*


> (4) constitutes pornography, or sexual material of an obscene nature or that violates local, state or national laws;


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2002)

Next week is celebrity week, does anyone know who the 6 are?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2002)

Well, it wasn't celebrity week, this week is.  
I thought last night FF was just alright. The first challenge to me was the best of the three.

I was listening to Howard Stern on the way home from work this morning, he said he was able to screen next weeks Celebrity FF and its going to be a good one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2002)

Its on for 90 mins tonight !!  
A celebrity edition features Kevin Richardson, Stephen Baldwin, Alison Sweeney, Kelly Packard, Alan Thicke, Ali Landry.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2002)

The cockroach, snake, and worm thing was possibly the grossest thing I have ever seen. It gave me the willies just watching it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2002)

2 of these people last night I had no idea where they came from ?
That brunette was one gorgeous lady, what show does she play on ?  

What show does Stephen Baldwin play on, he was cocky, I was hoping the Insync guy would win.


----------

